# Hello for South East England!



## Bomu (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all. Really pleased to have stumbled across this forum. I've had lots of mice as pets over the last 12 years or so and still like them to this day- I'm 26! At the moment I've got one black and white female, Matilda and I'm looking to get her a few new buddies after her friend Henrietta (white) died last month.

Would be interested to know why people here decided to choose mice as pets, rather than gerbils, hamsters rats etc?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi! Welcome,

I had never had mice until my husband said 'would you like some mice?' we had seen them in petshops and thought how cute they were. Anyway I said yes as I'm animal mad! he got me 4 does. After that I googled and came across breeders of fancy mice! Couldnt believe it people actually showed theses creatures! anyway to cut a long story short I bought various mice from breeders rather than petshop and now I breed them myself (Long haires!) I find them comical they dont bite unlike hamsters and they are great for children to handle, I have for young kids and they love them, they are not so sure of hamsters as they have a tendency to nip for no reason. But thats why I ckose mice, bit long winded that wasnt it :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I keep various different small animals but mice are the only ones which I breed. I think its because they are easy to care for and breed. And also as Angelmouse said they dont seem to bite or even make an attempt to.

I live in Cambridge, are you anywhere near?
I have a few females available at the moment all of them are black selfs. I also have lots of different females which are under a week old so still in the nest but I think there are some black tans and hopefully some rumpwhites.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome! 
I used to have hamsters as a kid but i always seemed to get the vicious one. lol. I chose mice because the school i used to work in had a travelling farm come to visit and i got put in charge of the mice and fell in love and asked the OH if we could have some, and the rest is history. I'm pretty new to this as only got my first two 11months ago.  But the family keeps on growing! 
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome Bomu!  Hope you enjoy your time here

We chose mice as I had kept them as a child and knew how perfect they were as pets. The local petshop had them and one day me and a friend picked out a pair each. My friends 2 turned out to be pregnant (and I was SUCH an unbearably jealous 13 year old!) and the whole experience was lovely (I ended up taking 5 of the 10 pups I think) I still have fond memories of my original pair-one broken dove and one black banded

Uh anyway so yeah thats why


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Bomu

are you in East Anglia?

I breed mice and rats and like them both, neither of them bite and they are intelligent and sweet animals, I have been keeping them for over 26 years now, so I must like them lol

welcome to the forum

Lisa


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiyas...........


----------



## Bomu (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the greetings. I'm from Kent to be precise.
I wouldn't mind owning a few rats too, but dont have room for them at the moment. Although my girlfriend works at Pets At Home, so I get to handle their pets as much as I like, which is cool


----------

